# Tarpon from the beach, tackle advice



## ted_BSR (Apr 7, 2015)

Headed to Boca Grande in June. I know how to fish, but I am asking for recommendations on line weight, leader weight and material, hooks, weights and bait options. We'll be fishing from the beach at the mouth of the bay when the tide is going out for several days.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 8, 2015)

big reel(300 yrds of line cap), 30lb big game mono, 60 lb flouro leader............

and lots of luck and pain meds.

Live crab for bait

s&r


----------



## jimboknows (Apr 8, 2015)

300 yards of 30# might not get spooled in less than 5 minutes.
tarpon from the beach...good luck and whatever you decide tackle wise, make sure to put the big boy panties on that morning.
And watch for bull sharks when attempting to "unhook" the fish.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 8, 2015)

Should I use weights, how heavy, or drift?


----------



## PopPop (Apr 8, 2015)

I would use braid with a fluro leader, 300 yards will go by quick if you can not chase after them.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 9, 2015)

My tarpon beach setup is a Penn Spinfisher V 10500 with 500 yards of 50lb Braid, 25 yards of 30lb mono topshot, and a 6 foot 60 lb Flouro leader. 7/0 wide gap circle hook. If you're fishing close to the beach you can just freeline it. If you're kayaking it out I would use a weight.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 9, 2015)

*300 yards of 30#*

"300 yards of 30# might not get spooled in less than 5 minutes"

I've been fishing from piers my whole life. I've never been spooled by a Tarpon. A #45 lb King mackerel will come a whole lot closer to spooling you than a #100 lb Tarpon will.

s&r


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks fellas! What is the advantage of braid?

I have had bad luck with fluoro. Just seems to break off all the time. I really don't want to use it anymore.


----------



## PopPop (Apr 9, 2015)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks fellas! What is the advantage of braid?
> 
> I have had bad luck with fluoro. Just seems to break off all the time. I really don't want to use it anymore.



Braid will give you longer cast for equal # test.
Flurocarbon is sensitive to knot failure if cinched dry, always wet the knot before pulling it tight.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 15, 2015)

PopPop said:


> Braid will give you longer cast for equal # test.
> Flurocarbon is sensitive to knot failure if cinched dry, always wet the knot before pulling it tight.



Good to know....thanks!


----------



## teethdoc (Apr 16, 2015)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks fellas! What is the advantage of braid?
> 
> I have had bad luck with fluoro. Just seems to break off all the time. I really don't want to use it anymore.



You dang near can't break the braided stuff.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 25, 2015)

Here is the setup I have chosen after much needed advice, Thanks all!

Penn 7000 series spinning reel
12ft Diawa sealine rod
about 400 yards of 80 lb braid, 8 strand
260 lb barrel swivel
6 feet of 60 lb fluro
6/0 circle hook
I have pyramid sinkers I can use or not...
Gonna try and get crabs for bait

I have been practicing my Bimini twist to tie the braid to the swivel, and I bought a crimping set up to crimp the fluoro to the swivel and the hook. I sure do like that crimper!

I think that if we manage to jump a couple from the beach we will be fortunate. I will report back later.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 25, 2015)

jimboknows said:


> 300 yards of 30# might not get spooled in less than 5 minutes.
> tarpon from the beach...good luck and whatever you decide tackle wise, make sure to put the big boy panties on that morning.
> And watch for bull sharks when attempting to "unhook" the fish.



BTW Jimbo, I was wearing a leopard print thong the day I caught the halibut in my avatar, on a hand line...


----------



## thedudeabides (May 25, 2015)

I'd opt for more line and less lb test, but other than that it sounds good


----------



## ghadarits (May 26, 2015)

I've never fished Boca from shore so have only free lined crabs with the current. If you're there and there are a bunch of crabs floating by I wouldn't use the weight I would walk the bait on a free line down the beach (If thats an option). I do that in passes between islands and it will get you bit when using a weight won't. As for the rod and reel I would go big like you've described above and still be prepared to get your feelings hurt….. a lot!! I believe if you use the weight in Boca you'll also hook some Goliath Groupers and if its a big one you won't be able to do any thing but hope your leader breaks before you get spooled. 

I wish I was going with you to give it a try. Good Luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 26, 2015)

Awesome, if I get spooled I will be humble, pleased, and defeated all at the same time!


----------



## ghadarits (May 27, 2015)

I would compare catching a 80lb Tarpon from the beach with catching the halibut in your avatar with a 7ft bass rig off the dock your laying on. Both species have big motors in the back. If you manage to land a big one (100lb+) you should be proud it will be a heck of an accomplishment. I measure tarpon success with how many I jump on a trip and landing them is the big bonus for me even in a boat.Take some pics.


----------



## teethdoc (May 27, 2015)

I'm so intrigued by this and now I want to do it.


----------



## ghadarits (May 27, 2015)

Check this out tedBSR. This could be you minus the kayak. You're going to be in the best place I know of to tangle with one of these guys or a Tarpon. That's not a full grown Goliath in the video so keep that in mind. Take some bass gear with you the snook should be running the shore.

Dang!! I wish I was going but I'll have to wait a month then I'll be down in that area of the gulf.

http://www.winknews.com/2015/05/27/cape-coral-man-catches-goliath-grouper-near-sanibel/


----------



## Darkhorse (May 28, 2015)

I would reconsider that 12 ft rod. It will wear you out and is awkward to use. I'd save it for surf fishing.
Consider a 8 ft Heavy or XHeavy Shimano Teramar SE rod. This rod is made for Tarpon fishing from the beach. I am a big fan of the Teramar series and own 2 of them.

http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano...east-inshore-spinning-rod.html#pdItemDataTabs

I would drop down to 50 or 60 lb. braid and fill the spool.
Tie the braid to swivel with a basic Palomar knot. No need for a bimini twist there.
Do learn and practice a good knot for tying braid to leader. Sometimes free lineing a live bait is deadly.
I would go 80 lb. premium fluoro for my leader. 
Don't be surprised if you hook into a big snook.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 29, 2015)

Darkhorse said:


> I would reconsider that 12 ft rod. It will wear you out and is awkward to use. I'd save it for surf fishing.
> Consider a 8 ft Heavy or XHeavy Shimano Teramar SE rod. This rod is made for Tarpon fishing from the beach. I am a big fan of the Teramar series and own 2 of them.
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/shimano...east-inshore-spinning-rod.html#pdItemDataTabs
> ...




What he said. 

I don't know what it is about tarpon, but its the only fish (other than kingfish) that I've lost (and many times at that) due to it wearing the leader wearing through at their mouth. Maybe it's just bad luck, but even if I'm fishing for "small" 25 pound tarpon, I will still use 50 pound Seaguar blue label and I still get worried.  Eighty for the big boys. 

If I see one rolling in one area, and is doesn't eat live bait or lures, I've never had one turn down a dead bait on the bottom if you give it enough time. If there is no current, don't worry about a weight. If there is current, use the lightest one you can get away with and have your bait stay. 

Not only is braid stronger, but it cuts through current more easily. That being said, because it has NO stretch at all, it makes it easier for the tarpon to throw the hook when they jump. You can alway consider putting a "top shot" of 50 to 100 feet of mono on the end of the braid to help alleviate that.  My favorite knot for joining the two is the alberto knot. 

As far at the strength of your main line- there is no reason to have the main line stronger than your leader. It should be the other way around, if anything. 

The max drag on your Penn 7000 is 25 pounds- so it would be safe to crank the drag up all the way and not break the 80 pound test (you don't want your drag to be more than 1/3rd of your line strength). It would be great for the tarpon's health to get it in as quickly as possible this way, ensuring a better chance of it living at release. But your 60 pound leader would break about two minutes in, completing the release part of the process a little too early  

I find 60 pound braid is more than enough. 

Good luck!


----------



## jimboknows (May 31, 2015)

ted_BSR said:


> BTW Jimbo, I was wearing a leopard print thong the day I caught the halibut in my avatar, on a hand line...




That is funny right there.  Good luck...hopefully you will have some great pics to post.

My brother hooked 9 in two days at the mouth of Tampa bay this week (from a boat) and landed 3.  One of them 150lbs. by his son.

See if you can pull a goliath grouper away from the docks...great fun pulling on a beast like that.


----------



## tgw925 (Jun 5, 2015)

40-50lb braid with a 60lb flouro leader. Not sure on bait for fishing from beach, we sight fish.


----------



## owl (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the 80# braid but would use a wire leader 80+ lbs.


----------



## ghadarits (Jun 10, 2015)

Ted, Have you gone yet?

I'm headed down next Friday the 19th for a week.

Let us all know what happened.


----------

